# BrewHart BBQ Catering Menu



## amberj (Oct 1, 2007)

I have put together a catering menu due to so many requests for catering. I know this time of year there are a lot of tournaments, let us cater you captains meeting or your final weigh in celebration. We can do office luncheons, company meetings,family reunion or anything you might have in mind we can have it ready for you. If you have any questions please feel free to give us a call. <P align=center>







<P align=center><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><U><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Comic Sans MS'; FONT-SIZE: 16pt">BrewHart BBQ and Catering</U>[/B]<P align=center><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><U><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Comic Sans MS'; FONT-SIZE: 16pt"></U>[/B]<B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><U><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Comic Sans MS'; FONT-SIZE: 16pt">850-626-0492<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o></U>[/B]<P style="TEXT-ALIGN: center; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal align=center><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><U><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Comic Sans MS'; FONT-SIZE: 16pt">[email protected] <o></o></U>[/B]<P style="TEXT-ALIGN: center; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal align=center><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 16pt"><o></o><P style="TEXT-ALIGN: center; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal align=center><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 16pt"><o></o><P style="TEXT-ALIGN: center; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal align=center><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><U><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Comic Sans MS'; COLOR: red; FONT-SIZE: 20pt">BrewHart BBQ Catering Menu<o></o></U>[/B]<P style="TEXT-ALIGN: center; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal align=center><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 16pt"><o></o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 16pt"><o></o><P style="TEXT-ALIGN: center; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal align=center><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><U><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Comic Sans MS'; FONT-SIZE: 18pt">1 Meat Combo?$8.50Per Person<o></o></U>[/B]<P style="TEXT-ALIGN: center; TEXT-INDENT: -0.25in; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt 0.25in; mso-list: l2 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list .25in" class=MsoNormal align=center><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Symbol; COLOR: red; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; mso-fareast-font-family: Symbol; mso-bidi-font-family: Symbol"><SPAN style="mso-list: Ignore">·<SPAN style="FONT: 7pt 'Times New Roman'"> <B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Comic Sans MS'; COLOR: red; FONT-SIZE: 16pt">Pulled Pork Butt or Chicken<o></o>[/B]<P style="TEXT-ALIGN: center; TEXT-INDENT: -0.25in; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt 0.25in; mso-list: l2 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list .25in" class=MsoNormal align=center><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Symbol; COLOR: red; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; mso-fareast-font-family: Symbol; mso-bidi-font-family: Symbol"><SPAN style="mso-list: Ignore">·<SPAN style="FONT: 7pt 'Times New Roman'"> <B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Comic Sans MS'; COLOR: red; FONT-SIZE: 16pt">Spare Ribs or Sliced USDA Choice Cut Beef Brisket?Add $1.00Per Person<o></o>[/B]<P style="TEXT-ALIGN: center; TEXT-INDENT: -0.25in; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt 0.25in; mso-list: l2 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list .25in" class=MsoNormal align=center><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Symbol; COLOR: red; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; mso-fareast-font-family: Symbol; mso-bidi-font-family: Symbol"><SPAN style="mso-list: Ignore">·<SPAN style="FONT: 7pt 'Times New Roman'"> <B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Comic Sans MS'; COLOR: red; FONT-SIZE: 16pt">Choice Of 2 Sides<o></o>[/B]<P style="TEXT-ALIGN: center; TEXT-INDENT: -0.25in; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt 0.25in; mso-list: l2 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list .25in" class=MsoNormal align=center><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Symbol; COLOR: red; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; mso-fareast-font-family: Symbol; mso-bidi-font-family: Symbol"><SPAN style="mso-list: Ignore">·<SPAN style="FONT: 7pt 'Times New Roman'"> <B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Comic Sans MS'; COLOR: red; FONT-SIZE: 16pt">BrewHart BBQ Sauce<o></o>[/B]<P style="TEXT-ALIGN: center; TEXT-INDENT: -0.25in; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt 0.25in; mso-list: l2 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list .25in" class=MsoNormal align=center><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Symbol; COLOR: red; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; mso-fareast-font-family: Symbol; mso-bidi-font-family: Symbol"><SPAN style="mso-list: Ignore">·<SPAN style="FONT: 7pt 'Times New Roman'"> <B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Comic Sans MS'; COLOR: red; FONT-SIZE: 16pt">Bread<o></o>[/B]<P style="TEXT-ALIGN: center; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal align=center><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Comic Sans MS'; FONT-SIZE: 16pt"><o></o>[/B]<P style="TEXT-ALIGN: center; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal align=center><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><U><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Comic Sans MS'; FONT-SIZE: 18pt">2 Meat Combo?$9.50Per Person<o></o></U>[/B]<P style="TEXT-ALIGN: center; TEXT-INDENT: -0.25in; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt 0.25in; mso-list: l4 level1 lfo2; tab-stops: list .25in" class=MsoNormal align=center><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Symbol; COLOR: red; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; mso-fareast-font-family: Symbol; mso-bidi-font-family: Symbol"><SPAN style="mso-list: Ignore">·<SPAN style="FONT: 7pt 'Times New Roman'"> <B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Comic Sans MS'; COLOR: red; FONT-SIZE: 16pt">Pulled Pork Butt or Chicken<U><o></o></U>[/B]<P style="TEXT-ALIGN: center; TEXT-INDENT: -0.25in; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt 0.25in; mso-list: l4 level1 lfo2; tab-stops: list .25in" class=MsoNormal align=center><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Symbol; COLOR: red; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; mso-fareast-font-family: Symbol; mso-bidi-font-family: Symbol"><SPAN style="mso-list: Ignore">·<SPAN style="FONT: 7pt 'Times New Roman'"> <B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Comic Sans MS'; COLOR: red; FONT-SIZE: 16pt">Spare Ribs or Sliced USDA Choice Cut Beef Brisket?Add$1.00Per Person<U><o></o></U>[/B]<P style="TEXT-ALIGN: center; TEXT-INDENT: -0.25in; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt 0.25in; mso-list: l4 level1 lfo2; tab-stops: list .25in" class=MsoNormal align=center><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Symbol; COLOR: red; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; mso-fareast-font-family: Symbol; mso-bidi-font-family: Symbol"><SPAN style="mso-list: Ignore">·<SPAN style="FONT: 7pt 'Times New Roman'"> <B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Comic Sans MS'; COLOR: red; FONT-SIZE: 16pt">Choice of 2 Sides<U><o></o></U>[/B]<P style="TEXT-ALIGN: center; TEXT-INDENT: -0.25in; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt 0.25in; mso-list: l4 level1 lfo2; tab-stops: list .25in" class=MsoNormal align=center><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Symbol; COLOR: red; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; mso-fareast-font-family: Symbol; mso-bidi-font-family: Symbol"><SPAN style="mso-list: Ignore">·<SPAN style="FONT: 7pt 'Times New Roman'"> <B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Comic Sans MS'; COLOR: red; FONT-SIZE: 16pt">BrewHart BBQ Sauce<U><o></o></U>[/B]<P style="TEXT-ALIGN: center; TEXT-INDENT: -0.25in; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt 0.25in; mso-list: l4 level1 lfo2; tab-stops: list .25in" class=MsoNormal align=center><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Symbol; COLOR: red; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; mso-fareast-font-family: Symbol; mso-bidi-font-family: Symbol"><SPAN style="mso-list: Ignore">·<SPAN style="FONT: 7pt 'Times New Roman'"> <B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Comic Sans MS'; COLOR: red; FONT-SIZE: 16pt">Bread<U><o></o></U>[/B]<P style="TEXT-ALIGN: center; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal align=center><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Comic Sans MS'; FONT-SIZE: 16pt"><o></o>[/B]<P style="TEXT-ALIGN: center; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal align=center><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><U><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Comic Sans MS'; FONT-SIZE: 18pt">3 Meat Combo?$11.50Per Person<o></o></U>[/B]<P style="TEXT-ALIGN: center; TEXT-INDENT: -0.25in; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt 0.25in; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo3; tab-stops: list .25in" class=MsoNormal align=center><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Symbol; COLOR: red; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; mso-fareast-font-family: Symbol; mso-bidi-font-family: Symbol"><SPAN style="mso-list: Ignore">·<SPAN style="FONT: 7pt 'Times New Roman'"> <B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Comic Sans MS'; COLOR: red; FONT-SIZE: 16pt">Choice of 3 of the following Pulled Pork Butt, Chicken, Spare Ribs, or our USDA Choice Cut Beef Brisket[/B]<B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><U><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Comic Sans MS'; COLOR: red; FONT-SIZE: 18pt"><o></o></U>[/B]<P style="TEXT-ALIGN: center; TEXT-INDENT: -0.25in; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt 0.25in; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo3; tab-stops: list .25in" class=MsoNormal align=center><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Symbol; COLOR: red; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; mso-fareast-font-family: Symbol; mso-bidi-font-family: Symbol"><SPAN style="mso-list: Ignore">·<SPAN style="FONT: 7pt 'Times New Roman'"> <B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Comic Sans MS'; COLOR: red; FONT-SIZE: 16pt">Choice of 2 Sides[/B]<B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><U><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Comic Sans MS'; COLOR: red; FONT-SIZE: 18pt"><o></o></U>[/B]<P style="TEXT-ALIGN: center; TEXT-INDENT: -0.25in; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt 0.25in; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo3; tab-stops: list .25in" class=MsoNormal align=center><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Symbol; COLOR: red; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; mso-fareast-font-family: Symbol; mso-bidi-font-family: Symbol"><SPAN style="mso-list: Ignore">·<SPAN style="FONT: 7pt 'Times New Roman'"> <B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Comic Sans MS'; COLOR: red; FONT-SIZE: 16pt">BrewHart BBQ Sauce[/B]<B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><U><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Comic Sans MS'; COLOR: red; FONT-SIZE: 18pt"><o></o></U>[/B]<P style="TEXT-ALIGN: center; TEXT-INDENT: -0.25in; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt 0.25in; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo3; tab-stops: list .25in" class=MsoNormal align=center><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Symbol; COLOR: red; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; mso-fareast-font-family: Symbol; mso-bidi-font-family: Symbol"><SPAN style="mso-list: Ignore">·<SPAN style="FONT: 7pt 'Times New Roman'"> <B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Comic Sans MS'; COLOR: red; FONT-SIZE: 16pt">Bread[/B]<B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><U><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Comic Sans MS'; COLOR: red; FONT-SIZE: 18pt"><o></o></U>[/B]<P style="TEXT-ALIGN: center; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal align=center><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Comic Sans MS'; FONT-SIZE: 16pt"><o></o>[/B]<P style="TEXT-ALIGN: center; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal align=center><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><U><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Comic Sans MS'; FONT-SIZE: 18pt">Crowd Filler?$14.00Per Person<o></o></U>[/B]<P style="TEXT-ALIGN: center; TEXT-INDENT: -0.25in; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt 0.25in; mso-list: l1 level1 lfo4; tab-stops: list .25in" class=MsoNormal align=center><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Symbol; COLOR: red; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; mso-fareast-font-family: Symbol; mso-bidi-font-family: Symbol"><SPAN style="mso-list: Ignore">·<SPAN style="FONT: 7pt 'Times New Roman'"> <B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Comic Sans MS'; COLOR: red; FONT-SIZE: 16pt">Includes All 4 Meats, Pulled Pork Butt, Chicken, Spare Ribs, and our USDA Choice Cut Beef Brisket[/B]<B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><U><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Comic Sans MS'; COLOR: red; FONT-SIZE: 18pt"><o></o></U>[/B]<P style="TEXT-ALIGN: center; TEXT-INDENT: -0.25in; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt 0.25in; mso-list: l1 level1 lfo4; tab-stops: list .25in" class=MsoNormal align=center><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Symbol; COLOR: red; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; mso-fareast-font-family: Symbol; mso-bidi-font-family: Symbol"><SPAN style="mso-list: Ignore">·<SPAN style="FONT: 7pt 'Times New Roman'"> <B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Comic Sans MS'; COLOR: red; FONT-SIZE: 16pt">Choice of 3 Sides[/B]<B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><U><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Comic Sans MS'; COLOR: red; FONT-SIZE: 18pt"><o></o></U>[/B]<P style="TEXT-ALIGN: center; TEXT-INDENT: -0.25in; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt 0.25in; mso-list: l1 level1 lfo4; tab-stops: list .25in" class=MsoNormal align=center><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Symbol; COLOR: red; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; mso-fareast-font-family: Symbol; mso-bidi-font-family: Symbol"><SPAN style="mso-list: Ignore">·<SPAN style="FONT: 7pt 'Times New Roman'"> <B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Comic Sans MS'; COLOR: red; FONT-SIZE: 16pt">BrewHart BBQ Sauce[/B]<B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><U><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Comic Sans MS'; COLOR: red; FONT-SIZE: 18pt"><o></o></U>[/B]<P style="TEXT-ALIGN: center; TEXT-INDENT: -0.25in; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt 0.25in; mso-list: l1 level1 lfo4; tab-stops: list .25in" class=MsoNormal align=center><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Symbol; COLOR: red; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; mso-fareast-font-family: Symbol; mso-bidi-font-family: Symbol"><SPAN style="mso-list: Ignore">·<SPAN style="FONT: 7pt 'Times New Roman'"> <B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Comic Sans MS'; COLOR: red; FONT-SIZE: 16pt">Bread[/B]<B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><U><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Comic Sans MS'; COLOR: red; FONT-SIZE: 18pt"><o></o></U>[/B]<P style="TEXT-ALIGN: center; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal align=center><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Comic Sans MS'; FONT-SIZE: 16pt"><o></o>[/B]<P style="TEXT-ALIGN: center; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal align=center><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Comic Sans MS'; FONT-SIZE: 16pt"><o></o>[/B]<P style="TEXT-ALIGN: center; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal align=center><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><U><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Comic Sans MS'; FONT-SIZE: 18pt">BrewHart BBQ Sides<o></o></U>[/B]<P style="TEXT-ALIGN: center; TEXT-INDENT: -0.25in; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt 0.25in; mso-list: l3 level1 lfo5; tab-stops: list .25in" class=MsoNormal align=center><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Symbol; COLOR: red; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; mso-fareast-font-family: Symbol; mso-bidi-font-family: Symbol"><SPAN style="mso-list: Ignore">·<SPAN style="FONT: 7pt 'Times New Roman'"> <B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Comic Sans MS'; COLOR: red">Mustard Potato Salad[/B]<B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><U><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Comic Sans MS'; COLOR: red; FONT-SIZE: 11pt"><o></o></U>[/B]<P style="TEXT-ALIGN: center; TEXT-INDENT: -0.25in; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt 0.25in; mso-list: l3 level1 lfo5; tab-stops: list .25in" class=MsoNormal align=center><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Symbol; COLOR: red; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; mso-fareast-font-family: Symbol; mso-bidi-font-family: Symbol"><SPAN style="mso-list: Ignore">·<SPAN style="FONT: 7pt 'Times New Roman'"> <B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Comic Sans MS'; COLOR: red">Home-style Potato Salad[/B]<B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><U><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Comic Sans MS'; COLOR: red; FONT-SIZE: 11pt"><o></o></U>[/B]<P style="TEXT-ALIGN: center; TEXT-INDENT: -0.25in; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt 0.25in; mso-list: l3 level1 lfo5; tab-stops: list .25in" class=MsoNormal align=center><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Symbol; COLOR: red; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; mso-fareast-font-family: Symbol; mso-bidi-font-family: Symbol"><SPAN style="mso-list: Ignore">·<SPAN style="FONT: 7pt 'Times New Roman'"> <B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Comic Sans MS'; COLOR: red">German Potato Salad(with rosemary and bacon)[/B]<B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><U><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Comic Sans MS'; COLOR: red; FONT-SIZE: 11pt"><o></o></U>[/B]<P style="TEXT-ALIGN: center; TEXT-INDENT: -0.25in; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt 0.25in; mso-list: l3 level1 lfo5; tab-stops: list .25in" class=MsoNormal align=center><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Symbol; COLOR: red; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; mso-fareast-font-family: Symbol; mso-bidi-font-family: Symbol"><SPAN style="mso-list: Ignore">·<SPAN style="FONT: 7pt 'Times New Roman'"> <B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Comic Sans MS'; COLOR: red">BrewHart BBQ Baked Beans[/B]<B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><U><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Comic Sans MS'; COLOR: red; FONT-SIZE: 11pt"><o></o></U>[/B]<P style="TEXT-ALIGN: center; TEXT-INDENT: -0.25in; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt 0.25in; mso-list: l3 level1 lfo5; tab-stops: list .25in" class=MsoNormal align=center><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Symbol; COLOR: red; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; mso-fareast-font-family: Symbol; mso-bidi-font-family: Symbol"><SPAN style="mso-list: Ignore">·<SPAN style="FONT: 7pt 'Times New Roman'"> <B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Comic Sans MS'; COLOR: red">Creamy Cole Slaw[/B]<B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><U><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Comic Sans MS'; COLOR: red; FONT-SIZE: 11pt"><o></o></U>[/B]<P style="TEXT-ALIGN: center; TEXT-INDENT: -0.25in; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt 0.25in; mso-list: l3 level1 lfo5; tab-stops: list .25in" class=MsoNormal align=center><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Symbol; COLOR: red; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; mso-fareast-font-family: Symbol; mso-bidi-font-family: Symbol"><SPAN style="mso-list: Ignore">·<SPAN style="FONT: 7pt 'Times New Roman'"> <B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Comic Sans MS'; COLOR: red">Buttermilk Horseradish Coleslaw[/B]<B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><U><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Comic Sans MS'; COLOR: red; FONT-SIZE: 11pt"><o></o></U>[/B]<P style="TEXT-ALIGN: center; TEXT-INDENT: -0.25in; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt 0.25in; mso-list: l3 level1 lfo5; tab-stops: list .25in" class=MsoNormal align=center><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Symbol; COLOR: red; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; mso-fareast-font-family: Symbol; mso-bidi-font-family: Symbol"><SPAN style="mso-list: Ignore">·<SPAN style="FONT: 7pt 'Times New Roman'"> <B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Comic Sans MS'; COLOR: red">Mac-n-Cheese[/B]<B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><U><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Comic Sans MS'; COLOR: red; FONT-SIZE: 11pt"><o></o></U>[/B]<P style="TEXT-ALIGN: center; TEXT-INDENT: -0.25in; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt 0.25in; mso-list: l3 level1 lfo5; tab-stops: list .25in" class=MsoNormal align=center><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Symbol; COLOR: red; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; mso-fareast-font-family: Symbol; mso-bidi-font-family: Symbol"><SPAN style="mso-list: Ignore">·<SPAN style="FONT: 7pt 'Times New Roman'"> <B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Comic Sans MS'; COLOR: red">Southern Style Collard Greens[/B]<B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><U><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Comic Sans MS'; COLOR: red; FONT-SIZE: 11pt"><o></o></U>[/B]<P style="TEXT-ALIGN: center; TEXT-INDENT: -0.25in; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt 0.25in; mso-list: l3 level1 lfo5; tab-stops: list .25in" class=MsoNormal align=center><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Symbol; COLOR: red; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; mso-fareast-font-family: Symbol; mso-bidi-font-family: Symbol"><SPAN style="mso-list: Ignore">·<SPAN style="FONT: 7pt 'Times New Roman'"> <B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Comic Sans MS'; COLOR: red">Green Beans with Onions and Bacon[/B]<B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><U><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Comic Sans MS'; COLOR: red; FONT-SIZE: 11pt"><o></o></U>[/B]<P style="TEXT-ALIGN: center; TEXT-INDENT: -0.25in; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt 0.25in; mso-list: l3 level1 lfo5; tab-stops: list .25in" class=MsoNormal align=center><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Symbol; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; mso-fareast-font-family: Symbol; mso-bidi-font-family: Symbol"><SPAN style="mso-list: Ignore">·<SPAN style="FONT: 7pt 'Times New Roman'"> <B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Comic Sans MS'; COLOR: red">Twice Baked Potato Casserole (Add .50Per Person)[/B]<B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><U><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Comic Sans MS'; FONT-SIZE: 11pt"><o></o></U>[/B]<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><o></o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><o></o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Comic Sans MS'">We are glad that you have chosen BrewHart BBQ Catering for your event. Below is information that will help you out when organizing your event. When you are ready to book your event with us please make sure and let us know at least week in advance of your event, just to make sure that we are able to plan accordingly. We will take bookings up to a year in advance of your date. All Prices include delivery within a 35mile radius of our location. Delivery Fees will be charged to host if outside of the 35mile radius at a set fee of $40.00. Guarantee of amount of people must be made no later than 48 hours of delivery time. All menus are set for 20 people or more. We can and will cater to less than 20 people but charges will apply. We take pride in our slow cooking process of our meats, so please no changes can be made outside of the 48hour time mark due to not being able to guarantee that we can have any changes prepared and ready for you at your desired delivery time. We can provide plates, napkins, plastic utensils, nonalcoholic beverages (tea, sodas, bottled water?etc.), and ice if desired for an additional charge. If you have a request that you don?t see on our menu please let us know and we can do what we can to make your request happen (certain fees may apply). Accepted forms of payment are cash and check only for this time being. All canceled orders must be given with in 24 hours of your delivery time, if not made in that time, we will be knocking on your door with hot Barbeque, or give it to you neighbors whichever comes first.<U><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Comic Sans MS'; FONT-SIZE: 16pt"><o></o></U><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 16pt"><o></o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 16pt"><o></o>


----------

